# i've left him tonight dont know what i'm doing



## blowfly (Nov 5, 2012)

hi there, i'll try keep it brief.
six weeks ago my husband went to his sons wedding i wasnt invited. he shared room with his ex, lied about it, told me accidently whilst he was away, still shared with her then told me he didnt say anything as it would upset me. when he returned he said after two days he didnt realise just how upset i'd be. thats the straw that has broken the camels back so to speak. i asked him to go for five days to the wedding instead of the two weeks he'd been asked to go for, he went for two weeks. he hasnt worked for a year but got a job to pay for holiday and borrowed off my friend almost £700. he's an alcoholic goes to meetings but still drinks, promised he'd give up hundreds of times. he sits watching tv all day whilst i work. he's angry with the world and blames everything and everyone else for his behaviour and when things go wrong. i have depression that i'm on medication for he says its my depression not him that is making me feel so bad. tonight i told him i need some space to sort my head out (i did say last week, he ignored me) he said he wouldnt go, so i packed to come to a friends, he said i cant exect him to go as its late and his nearest friend is an hour away so i said thats fine and came out with my two kids. he said i'd get want i want...threatened in a way. i dont know what to do. i need space but know if i take it he will hold it against me forever. any thoughts?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Is there anything about this................person that doesn't scream RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!!!!!?

Wow. He sounds like nothing more than a lump of human flesh that's good for nothing.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Is there anything about this................person that doesn't scream RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!!!!!?
> 
> Wow. He sounds like nothing more than a lump of human flesh that's good for nothing.


Hope, can you never just say what you mean? Oh and :iagree:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

sandc said:


> Hope, can you never just say what you mean? Oh and :iagree:


Sounds like a parasite run forrest run! Like he thought you were not going to find out? Give me a break!


----------

